# rod for shimano stradic



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Picked up the shimano stradic 2500 FI and am looking for a new rod for it.....I have a 7 ft st croix but am thinking of going towards a g loomis or even trying out a high end shimano rod as the reel i got on the st croix i already am happy with....anyone using the stradic that has any advice on what rod to lean towards? Not in any rush as its january and the rod wont be out for another couple months but am in a bit of a debate on what rod to use...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

don't foreget to tell us what type of fish your chasing it will help with the 7 foot i am assumeing walleye but could be crappie.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

mostly walleye or bass, occasionally the odd crappie or perch.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Compre` is a pretty nice stick for $100, the Crucial is $150.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

they do look like pretty nice rods I was looking at the crucial before but couldnt seem to find it in a spinning model as they were all casting but they have been on my radar a few times in the past... will have to go give them another look, maybe what im looking for has been under my nose the whole time!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Another vote for Shimano. The Crucial series is VERY hard to beat. New ones are IM10 construction with very comfortable reel seats, split grips, excellent guides, and very light. 

If you want to spend a little bit more money than that check out the Cumara series. I have that same Stradic on a Cumara 7'2" drop shot rod and it is awesome. So light, so sensitive... I swear you can feel a fish breath on your lure. 

If you want to spend a little less money but still get a great rod, the Clarus series are very nice rods, especially for the price.

Can't beat Shimano's warantee. Lifetime on anything from the Compre on up (all the rods mentioned above are lifetime). At some dealers it's over the counter replacement, others require you to bring them the rod to be sent back to be replaced. Either way it's no cost to you.

At this point I'm not a big G Loomis fan. I just don't think they are the same since they were bought out. Gary Loomis didn't think so either, which is one reason he is building rods again under another name, Temple Fork Outfitters.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

S H I M A N O, Shimano! I like Crucials for bassin and the Clarus for Steel.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Ranger Ray said:


> S H I M A N O, Shimano! I like Crucials for bassin and the Clarus for Steel.


 
for sure go shimano for bass eyes. for steel salmon i am liking okuma guide select rods. the okuma bass rods are no-ware near shimano quality or the niceness of the im10 rods. but are top of the line for salmon /steel river rods i use the 10 foot 6 inch medium light for salmon. thumbs up on the shimano for sure.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Even the Convergence have a LT WTTY Mike!
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/freshwater.html

They bumped up all the IM ratings on all the families - the Clarus are IM8 now and the new Crucials will make your Cumara jealous too!
:evilsmile :lol: (Both are IM10 now.)

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Rods_Spinning/catpage-RDSSHIMANO.html

Free ship over $50 - they are some great guys to deal with!

:fish2:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> Even the Convergence have a LT WTTY Mike!
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/freshwater.html
> 
> They bumped up all the IM ratings om all the families - the Clarus are IM8 now and the new Crucials will make your Cumara jealous too!
> ...


 

very good rods and awesome point the only reason i like the guide select from okuma was the shorter rear grip on the 10 foot 6 inch rod. which on the calarus and convergence is 14 inch were it is 11-3/8 inch for the guide select this is salmon / steel sticks. 


this is totaly different for the walleye bass rods. i think the top of the line okuma uses im8 for there walleye bass rods were shimano uses im10 which is a way better lighter rod for the bass walleye rods. the guide slect have life time warrantys too ... no complains here from that either. 


deffinitly the best bang for the buck is the shimano for this guy just seen the mention of the salmon steel and thoguht i would mention it ranger ray about the okuma guide select rods and any one that can not find the clarus. any ways hope the choise is clear for for the starter of this thread if he want less expensive. which i do not know why you would just say some thing i am sure we can find other stuff. but problem is it will not be of the quality of the shimano.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nope this is right in the area of what im looking for shimano, st crois g loomis etc looking for a highend rod that will hold up.... Looks like shimano is the front runner gonna take a look at a few sites seems to be alot with free shipping..any other suggestions for sites?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

You're honestly going to be hard-pressed to find a better all-around rod than that 7' St. Croix... Provided its a one-piece, Avid.


----------



## joecc (Jan 31, 2007)

Buy one of these in GL3 Graphite. You can cast for bass, jig for eyes etc. They are very good on warranty. I have a sjr721 for jigging....I broke the tip sectiion a couple of years ago and they sent me a brand new rod. I've got a stradic 1500 on mine but used to use a 2500.


http://www.gloomis.com/publish/cont.../rods/classic_bass_rods/classic_spin_jig.html


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

here is a real good deal.....
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bargain-Cave/New-This-Week/Boating-Fishing|/pc/105591780/c/105633180/sc/105638580/Cabelas-Classic-IM6-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods/703397.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fbargain-cave-new-this-week-boating-fishing%2F_%2FN-1102644%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105638580%3FWTz_l%3DSEO%253Bcat105591780%253Bcat105633180&WTz_l=SEO%3Bcat105591780%3Bcat105633180%3Bcat105638580


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> here is a real good deal.....
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SEO;cat105591780;cat105633180;cat105638580


That rod is only IM6 and ultra-lite action. Not much or a rod for bass fishing. Good price if you need a rod like that though.

Like SFW said... check Tacklewarehouse for the best deals on Shimano rods. I've had Avid series rods... a good rod, but I sold em. Nearly all Shimano rods on my boat now. A few St. Croix Legend, and a few custom built rods. If there are 12 rods in my boat at any time... 8-10 of them will be Shimano.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

dvigs16 said:


> Nope this is right in the area of what im looking for shimano, st crois g loomis etc looking for a highend rod that will hold up.... Looks like shimano is the front runner gonna take a look at a few sites seems to be alot with free shipping..any other suggestions for sites?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shimano has MAP (minimum advertised pricing) pricing policies like a lot of companies now a days.
About the only way you 'll do better with a LEGIT store is if you know somebody that can sneak you an undercover deal.
If you can wait for a "Holiday" TW will give sometime 10 or 15% off like Labor day, Memorial Day - etc.
A bit of advice for aslongasitpullsback - I prefer a one pc. blank for the best sensitivity - and the last time I considered buying a rod from *CLUB*elea's was a few years ago, they wanted $18 shipping, plus retail, plus tax!!!
I don't think they'll ship an empty envelope for less than $6.95 plus tax.
:rant:
I owm about a 1/2 dozen Cabelas' rods, a few Daiwas, a few Silstar - but when I need to shake my money maker - SHIMANO is the label on the blank in hand!


I will probably be adding another one or two SHIMANO if my bonus looks sweet...
Tackle Warehouse is the sH!zN!TE !
*WORD!*
:evilsmile


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like im gonna go with the crucial..been looking at tons of reviews and alot of great opinions..gonna go to the local shop in town but if i cant find it there tacklewarehouse will be the place. Thanks alot to all!! Really appreciate the advice and opinions on everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

It looks like the Shimano's get a lot of good review's! I will throw my vote out for an E21 Carrot Stix, I have a wild, a professional, and just purchased a Gold series at the sportshow last week. I absolutely love these rod's! I am slowly replacing all of my rod's with Carrot Stix. It seems like they all have some type of a lifetime warranty now...


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Any length of rod from medium light to medium heavy is ideal for a 2500 size Shimano reel.

I usually find the right rod and slap the appropriate size reel on it, not the other way around.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> At this point I'm not a big G Loomis fan. I just don't think they are the same since they were bought out. Gary Loomis didn't think so either, which is one reason he is building rods again under another name, Temple Fork Outfitters.


 FYI
G Loomis is owned by shimano. They are not the same. They have introd like 100 new rods or more since that happened,and have developed multiple new grades of rod. They have also have kept the alot of the old classics that haven't changed in 10 years(imx,glx jiggin and bass rods,glx fly rods). I broke an old gl3 flyrod last sept on the betsie. They promptly sent me a brand new pro x4 with a $350 sticker on it. At the time that rod wasn't even on their website yet. You'll have a hard time finding anything lighter and more sensitive than a imx,glx,croix legend elite, my fenwick elite tech is right there but not quite.That reel is a tank so a superlight rod probably wont balance that great.
This combo weighs 4oz less than just your reel. And the rod is 7'6".:yikes:








Personally I would never buy a rod sight unseen. Take your reel to some different retailers and strap it on some different stiks. You'll find it balances much nicer on some rods than others. That makes a big difference when fishing all day.
Good Luck Fish ON!!!


----------



## eyeshavit (Oct 15, 2008)

dvigs16 said:


> Looks like im gonna go with the crucial..been looking at tons of reviews and alot of great opinions..gonna go to the local shop in town but if i cant find it there tacklewarehouse will be the place. Thanks alot to all!! Really appreciate the advice and opinions on everything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Like your choice of reels use them myself but I prefer Fenwick when I need a rod,but everyone has their own individual feel for a particular type of fishing I use my elitetech 6ft3 jigging rod but to cast I go with the Berkley TACTIX 7ft.but by now you must have figured out by all the different opinions it doesn't matter what other guys use, it matters what combo feels good in your hands.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

i was at cabellas on the weekend and picked up the clarius seems to be a nice fit for the stradic and is designed for tubes jigs etc which is exactly what im looking for. Now just itching for spring and the 8 degree weather isnt helping! Again thanks for the advice. Good pick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I have the Stradic 3000 matched to a 6'6" Compre X-Fast Action, Medium power rod. A little faster than is needed, but a great rod. Gotta love the Shimano warranty, too - this rod was a replacement for a broken Clarus rod that I sent into the factory. I fish mostly walleyes with it, both Lindy rigs and jigs - need another, ML rod, though.


----------



## dvigs16 (Jul 12, 2010)

For the guys with the stradics what kinda line do you run? Im think 15 lbs powerpro is prlly what ill go with..because i already have it....any other suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

As long as your not fishin in the cold. PP is useless below freezing. Depends what your targeting. PP on your main spool and some quality copolymer on your backup spool should have ya covered.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dvigs16 said:


> For the guys with the stradics what kinda line do you run? Im think 15 lbs powerpro is prlly what ill go with..because i already have it....any other suggestions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
i fish a lot of bass once they get use to it they will leave pp alone. i like the no strech of pp and fire line crystal but the fish can still see the crystal fireline. a day when every one else was catching i was missing cause of it. switched back to mono clear or green and just hammer them again. just a suggestion if using it keep a extra spool of mono around for sure if using pp just because of this reason. i am sure it is the same for walleye. most of all wiht how presured fish get.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

swaprat said:


> i fish a lot of bass once they get use to it they will leave pp alone. i like the no strech of pp and fire line crystal but the fish can still see the crystal fireline. a day when every one else was catching i was missing cause of it. switched back to mono clear or green and just hammer them again. just a suggestion if using it keep a extra spool of mono around for sure if using pp just because of this reason. i am sure it is the same for walleye. most of all wiht how presured fish get.


Learn to knot a mono/fluoro leader to your braid mainline. Best of all worlds in above freezing temps.


----------

